# [Prolog] verundung



## hury (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

über eine Wissensdatenbank:


```
%Person Waldemar
eigenschaft(waldemar,m).
eigenschaft(waldemar,klein).
eigenschaft(waldemar,braune_augen).
eigenschaft(waldemar,braune_haare).
eigenschaft(waldemar,sport).
eigenschaft(waldemar,bier).

%Person Heidi
eigenschaft(heidi,w).
eigenschaft(heidi,klein).
eigenschaft(heidi,braune_augen).
eigenschaft(heidi,braune_haare).
eigenschaft(heidi,sport).
eigenschaft(heidi,bier).

%Person Lisa
eigenschaft(lisa,w).
eigenschaft(lisa,gross).
eigenschaft(lisa,blaue_augen).
eigenschaft(lisa,blonde_haare).

%Person Gisela
eigenschaft(gisela,w).
eigenschaft(gisela,klein).
eigenschaft(gisela,braune_augen).
eigenschaft(gisela,rote_haare).
eigenschaft(gisela,bier).
```

Will ich eine Abfrage basteln. Es sollen alle Frauen ausgegeben werden, die 2 Eigenschaften erfüllen.
Ich versuche es so:


```
er_sucht_sie(Wunscheigenschaft1,Wunscheigenschaft2):-
eigenschaft(X,w),
eigenschaft(X,Wunscheigenschaft1),
eigenschaft(X,Wunscheigenschaft2),
write(X).
```

Es klappt aber nicht. Wenn ich 
	
	
	



```
er_sucht_sie(bier,sport).
```
 abfrage, bekomme ich auch Männer als Ergebnisse. Woran liegts?

Grüße
ALex


----------



## zeja (20. Mai 2008)

Bei mir gibt das wie gewünscht nur heidi aus.


```
?- er_sucht_sie(sport,bier).
heidi
More? ;

No
```

Was für ein Prolog verwendes du und unterm welchem Betriebssystem?


----------

